# Racking Horse Stallion



## doublemfarm (Nov 15, 2007)

This is video of my stallion Trigger. He's a 9 year old palomino with 4 stockings and a blaze. Check out some of his offsprings on our online farm http://www.doublemfarm.net 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F2q3LX_whM&feature=user


----------

